
Advanced secondary DNS for the technically inclined - fanf2
https://dyn.com/blog/advanced-secondary-dns-for-the-technically-inclined/
======
jlgaddis
Advanced features, huh? All of these "cloud DNS providers" are really proud of
all the non-standard fuckery they're capable of doing but AXFR from a server
or two that I specify? Nope, sorry, can't do that.

As far as DNS goes, that's the only feature I've been wanting for years now:
two large anycasted DNS providers (e.g. Amazon Route 53 and Google Cloud DNS)
that can slave off of my hidden masters... but that's apparently too much to
ask.

Credit where it's due: Hurricane Electric has been providing that service --
absolutely free -- for years now; cf.
[https://dns.he.net](https://dns.he.net).

~~~
mugsie
Both Dyn and Akamai support this, and have done for years.

They are also 2 very large, anycasted DNS providers.

Its the basis of the OpenStack DNS project's support for both platforms.

------
elp
Nameserver Documentation everywhere talks about selecting the fastest
nameserver for most queries, but that's mostly internet myth at this point.
RTT banding was removed from bind back in 2011. Unbound claims to support it
but the band is 400ms.

On our biggest CC tld of a little over 3 million RRs our Unicast nameserver in
the US receives the same number of queries as our Netnod anycast nameserver
(70+ nodes worldwide).

------
citrusui
fyi, this post needs (2016) added to the title.

